# Why do Ps regurgitate their food?



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I fed my Ps some chickens last night...fed them piece by piece...and they ate everything...but this morning when I woke up...I found 4-5 pieces of chicken left on the bottom...they still have bulged-out stomach...I'm sure they ate everything last night...any one knows y?....


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

vomiting I guess, my P's did that couple of time. I wonder why


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

maybe they ate too much


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

i've seen my p's do that & i know it was probably due to overfeeding, not to worry, i learned to only feed them in moderation...


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

I guess fish have stomachs like cows and need to throw up after chewing. Kidding. Has anyone here ever drank too much beer? What happens then? Yeah, they eat too much sometimes.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

mine does the same. he tricks me every time. he eats a ton of food swallowing it whole as usual and the barfs up half of it for me to clean. but i still love him


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

It's happen several times to me when feeding beefheart.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I guessed itz from eating too much...but also w/ the food they can't digest...


----------

